# chicken liver help



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

can someone tell me if I can feed a 5 month old puppy raw chicken livers please?


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Our cockapoo is almost 5 months and had cooked chicken liver, and she really enjoyed her meal, although not sure about raw.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah raw is fine.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes that's fine. I tend to feed just a little of this at a time (once or twice a week) with standard raw chicken as it can be quite rich. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are raw fed and they have been having liver since they were small. I actually fry chicken livers, chop them up freeze them and use them as treats. They are brilliant for encouraging good recall when off lead.


----------

